

Adblock looking for crowdfunding to fund an advertising campaign for Adblock - qwertzlcoatl
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/08/24/web-ad-killer-adblock-launches-crowdfunding-initiative-to-finance-an-internet-ad-campaign/

======
billadoid
I wonder if adwords would display advertisments with potential to hurt their
business in such way.

